# Mandrake 10 --> ATI :(



## destroyaa (19. April 2005)

Hallo Linux Freunde. 

Also ich habe mir Mandrake 10 ( war bei einen Heft dabei ) installiert. 

Ich hatte vorher SuSe Linux 9.1 auf der HDD gehabt, aber da habe ich solche Probleme mit den GrafikkartenTreiber für die Radeon9800pro gehabt. 

Aber jetzt sehe ich, das Mandrake meine Grafikkarte erkennt. 

Jezt meine Frage: 

- Ist die Grafikkarte schon intalliert, und kan damit spielen? 

- Wen nicht, wie installiere ich den Treiber für mine ATI Radeon 9800pro Sapphire unter Mandrake 10 Community edition oder wie die heisst ;P 





danke für eure hilfe, jungs & mädlzz 

mfg. alex  ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2005)

Wenn Du in der grafischen Oberflaeche bist dann oeffne darin mal eine Shell und gib *glxinfo* ein.
In der (ich mein) ersten Zeile steht dann was von Direct Rendering.
Wenn da Yes steht ist der Treiber schon aktiv, jedoch wage ich das zu bezweifeln.
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeine Distribution diesen schrecklichen Treiber bereits enthaelt.
Das Problem ist, dass ATI es einfach nicht richtig hinkriegt fuer Linux zu programmieren.

Habe mich hier des oefteren schon zum Thema ausgelassen. Bei Interesse mal die Suchfunktion mit "ATI Linux" fuettern. Da wirst Du sicher meine Beitraege finden koennen.


----------



## Kleini (20. April 2005)

Hallo!

Mandrake 10 hat sowas wie einen eigenen ATI-Treiber dabei. Daher sollte glxinfo bei dir Direct Rendering yes und OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect ausgeben. Sprich, wenn du spielen willst geht das erst mal grundsätzlich aber es wird nicht direkt über deine Grafikkarte gerendert, womit dir einiges an Leistung verloren geht (für Quake III und TuxRacer reicht's aber). Um den fglrx-Treiber (also den von ATI) zu installieren, hilft dir evtl. dieser Link weiter.

MfG Kleini


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

Habe aehnliche Erfahrung mit ATI gemacht wie "reptiler" nachdem meine gute alte Nvidia GF2MX400 den Geist aufgegeben hatt habe ich mir aus der "Altkartensammlung" bei menem Chef eine Radeon7500 zugelegt. Diese rennt sogar unter Windows etwas schneller als meine alte GF aber jezt leuft mein ET unter Linux nur noch mit 15FPS vorher mit GF 35FPS. 
"Richtige" Treiber gibt es erst ab der 8000er Serie von ATI.


----------

